# Sunshine's twin doelings - named pg2



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sunshine with the stuck baby -










A2 - Blue eyed doeling - Probably retained




























A3 - trouble maker - I think she has brown eyes - will check in the morning


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

OMG SOOOOO CUTE!!!! Poor girl! Good job to the both of you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

Little trouble maker certainly looks like a fighter....and my goodness, even at just over 2 pounds, they look big next to Sunshine!

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

yes, A2 was 2 pounds 5.4 ounces and A3 was 2 pounds 5.0 ounces

Thank you again so much Liz~


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

they look huge, but are so small, good job Sunny!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

Awwwww! Precious! If you don't keep that blue eyed girl, I may have to come take her off your hands 

Congrats to you and Sunshine! And good luck with the madness that is only just starting!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

Sorry Natalie, but the BE girl is being retained - but her sister will be available


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*



kelebek said:


> Sorry Natalie, but the BE girl is being retained - but her sister will be available


Hmmm I will require some pictures


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

Here are a few more pics from today -

A2










A3 (since there was not many before)



















Blurry - but cute!


----------



## Krista (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

They are adorable. good work Sunshine!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

Awwwww they're precious


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

Congratulations! Look at all that color!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

Beautiful


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

They are too flippin' cute!! I get so jealous, you guys that raise Nigis they stay so little and are ridiculously splashy!! Mine are baby cute for 3 months then become giant monsters!! Congrats :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

well you know, you could throw a couple nigis in there for fun ...but I could help ya out - LOL


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

They are beautiful! Congratulations!!! Love the colors on the first doeling... :drool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

Thank you Jess


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

SOOO Adorable! It's hard to tell from some of the pics, but are they both tri-colored? They look SO much like their mom.

Just curious: Does anyone out there know why some does seem to give their kids ALL of their color and the babies get none of the buck's coloring??? Are the does' genes more dominant? :shrug:

They are really, really cute! Congratulations!!! :stars:

-Tina


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

That little doe looks just like my little doe im keeping! They are almost twins! She is very cute, congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

Yes, both are tri-colored broken buckskins like their momma. Their daddy is a full buckskin I think is what you call it. He is Black with a brown belly with a few white splotches


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

Congrats and two girls to boot-so cool! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

I am thrilled that the little trouble maker is thriving!! I told you she would be fine and I believed it too. :hug:

Very flashy girls....spunky too!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

I am happy to say that the traumatic birth kid (A3) is doing wonderful. She is trying to find her springs, trying to run, and walks pretty well straight onto the teat.

A2 - the BE doeling is still having a little bit of issues, with her back leg - but it is getting better. She is finding the teat ok - but really has to look around. I have been supplementing her with a little milk from the bottle just to make sure that she is getting enough and she readily takes it, doesn't eat to much, but maybe an ounce or two twice a day.

I am so happy that these girls made it through everything!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

Well congrats, what beauties. So much flash...I love them!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

Thanks!!! They are "meeting" the rest of the herd for a bit today, so this should be interesting - they are SOOOO tiny! But I need to get the kid stall ready for the next ones to kid (6 more in less than 2 weeks).

I am still trying to think of names.... mom is "walking on sunshine" dad is "abba" One kid with blue eyes, one with brown ---- both doelings - any ideas?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

Well, the kiddos had a blast out in the sunshine today and I got a few pics that I thought that you all might like!

A2 - she follows me everywhere



















A3



















Together


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

omg i love a2!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunshine's twin doelings*

I have named the kids -

A2 - blue eyed girl - is SLR Minis Angel Eyes

A3 - SLR Minis Head over Heels (thought it was fitting since she really was at birth!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I love the blue eyes...so pretty!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonderful pics-A2 so pretty in that following you pic and the "Together" one-priceless. :thumb: :stars:


----------

